# My breardie is pooping full meal worms?



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

My beardie is eating well. Eats the worms and locusts when they're put in his/her tank and eating his veg when held to his/her face. He makes my life a misery by pooping on his basking spot so by the time I notice it's all dried in and stuck. 
This time I caught a fresh one and when I was wiping it up I discovered that there was a whole undigested meal worm. 

Is this normal? It's only 8-9 weeks old.


----------



## piebaldlover (Nov 12, 2012)

sadly being a newbie to beardys to I wouldn't be able to help ?
but my flipping dogs got hold of a box of meal worms which came out in there poo the exact way they went in alive!!!! lmao!!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

What are your temperatures and UVB source?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

sounds like its not hot enough to me bang those temps up to about 115 and you will see a difference just remember to make sure the cool side stays cool though : victory:


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Personally I think all pogona species benefit from higher temperatures up until about 3 months old at least, just to help their digestive system. As said above: up the temperatures to about 115 and see how that goes. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

As said it's normally the basking spot isn't hot enough, how long does he bask for? As said push temps up on basking spot (raise spot if you don't want it to effect other temps) also what are the temps? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello guys, thanks for the replies. I've got a couple of dial thermometers in his tank. One at the cool end. Tends to rest about 27-29c, hot end about 36-7 and the basking spot is about 45. 

Light is one of those uvb/uva heat bulbs from pets at home. Not sure if it's a 100w or 160w as I bought it from a friend and can't remember what wattage it was. 

He's on calci sand atm but I'm going to change it to lino either tonight or tomorrow. It was just temporary in the first place. 

Any more questions?


----------



## Pushkabounce (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey, 

I read that mealworms for young bearded dragons should be avoided because their 'skin' is too tough for them to digest when they are young? Maybe this could be it?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there, temps seem good however you can't really accurately measure them with dial thermometers as they are usually useless (up to 10 degrees out). So I'd recommend you purchase some digital thermometers. Also you mentioned it was a uv heat source, this is fine however you will need a proper uv source along side this as these compact uv/heat sources don't provide sufficient uv on their own. If you have one then great, just want to make sure. The best uv available at the moment would be the 12% T5 D3+ from Arcadia. You want to purchase a tube 3/4's the length of your viv (so a 36" tube for a 4ft viv) and mount it in the hot side so that it naturally drops off in to shade in the cool end. This is called a photogradient and basically your BD will associate the shaded area with a place to cool down. : victory:

I'm sorry if you know all that already!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Pushkabounce said:


> Hey,
> 
> I read that mealworms for young bearded dragons should be avoided because their 'skin' is too tough for them to digest when they are young? Maybe this could be it?


Mealworms are fine for a dragon of any age as long as their husbandry is correct and the mealworms are within a safe size in comparison to the dragon. They are high in chitin but this will not be a problem if the temps are correct and the dragon is basking correctly.


----------



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Hi there, temps seem good however you can't really accurately measure them with dial thermometers as they are usually useless (up to 10 degrees out). So I'd recommend you purchase some digital thermometers. Also you mentioned it was a uv heat source, this is fine however you will need a proper uv source along side this as these compact uv/heat sources don't provide sufficient uv on their own. If you have one then great, just want to make sure. The best uv available at the moment would be the 12% T5 D3+ from Arcadia. You want to purchase a tube 3/4's the length of your viv (so a 36" tube for a 4ft viv) and mount it in the hot side so that it naturally drops off in to shade in the cool end. This is called a photogradient and basically your BD will associate the shaded area with a place to cool down. : victory:
> 
> I'm sorry if you know all that already!



Ok, with it being this side of Christmas buying the light fixture and bulb isn't really feasable at the minute, I plan on investing in usb thermomorters and hygrometers and running everything through my computer. Same for my King snake. Although this will be a work in progress. I'm also looking to be able to control my lighting through the computer as well however I'm not 100% sure on this one. Then be able to control everything remotley over my phone. I haven't yet bought any thermostats or anything yet. 

Can the type of bulb I have be controlled with a thermostat? I heard it damages it or something.

Also he tends to bask a lot unless I'm my girlfriends over then he's always peering out the glass. He seems to like her a lot... 

He's in a vivarium which Is 5x2x2 which seem really large for him but he seems happy and runs around a lot. I don't have much in terms of decor and climbs for him sadly. Gave him a load of cardboard boxes to jump around on with a big woodem basking spot.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

jaaykidd said:


> Ok, with it being this side of Christmas buying the light fixture and bulb isn't really feasable at the minute, I plan on investing in usb thermomorters and hygrometers and running everything through my computer. Same for my King snake. Although this will be a work in progress. I'm also looking to be able to control my lighting through the computer as well however I'm not 100% sure on this one. Then be able to control everything remotley over my phone. I haven't yet bought any thermostats or anything yet.
> 
> Can the type of bulb I have be controlled with a thermostat? I heard it damages it or something.
> 
> ...


So you don't have a uv tube? It is vitally important you do so, without sufficient uv your BD is likely to suffer from MBD which can be fatal. I believe you are right about those bulbs not being able to be dimmed, this too is an issue as a thermostat is a vital piece of kit and will stop you from ever overheating your BD, again could be fatal. I of course can't tell you how to spend your money but I'd recommend you at least get some digital thermometers ASAP (they're a few £ off eBay). At least then you would know your temps are correct. The uv is the most important thing to get sorted though and without it you WILL have issues down the line, again the thermostat too. Maybe Xmas presents?! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

for decoration get yourself out around the local woods and get some nice big branches and rocks for the viv. no point wasting loads of money on over priced crap from reptile shops get some oak branches looks much better than what you can buy : victory:


----------



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> So you don't have a uv tube? It is vitally important you do so, without sufficient uv your BD is likely to suffer from MBD which can be fatal. I believe you are right about those bulbs not being able to be dimmed, this too is an issue as a thermostat is a vital piece of kit and will stop you from ever overheating your BD, again could be fatal. I of course can't tell you how to spend your money but I'd recommend you at least get some digital thermometers ASAP (they're a few £ off eBay). At least then you would know your temps are correct. The uv is the most important thing to get sorted though and without it you WILL have issues down the line, again the thermostat too. Maybe Xmas presents?! :lol2:


Unfortunatley Christmas has already been decided for me. Comicon 2013 in Diego! Wooo 

That bulb will have to do for now. From what i've read it does bust out a lot of UV and he does do a lot of basking so he'll need to wait until my January wage. 



kirky1980 said:


> for decoration get yourself out around the local woods and get some nice big branches and rocks for the viv. no point wasting loads of money on over priced crap from reptile shops get some oak branches looks much better than what you can buy : victory:


Yeah was thinking that. I'm just really scared about grabbing poisonous shit.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaaykidd said:


> Unfortunatley Christmas has already been decided for me. Comicon 2013 in Diego! Wooo
> 
> That bulb will have to do for now. From what i've read it does bust out a lot of UV and he does do a lot of basking so he'll need to wait until my January wage.
> 
> ...


stick to things like oak and other hardwoods and you cant really go wrong, just avoid things like pine and others that ooze sap and you should be fine


----------



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

kirky1980 said:


> stick to things like oak and other hardwoods and you cant really go wrong, just avoid things like pine and others that ooze sap and you should be fine



So if the stick is sticky I need to be picky.  Gotcha.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaaykidd said:


> So if the stick is sticky I need to be picky.  Gotcha.


yeshhhhh nailed it haha just try and get some thats far enough away from roads etc away from pollution and watch for dog shit aswell dont want that all over it lol it also helps maybe taking a wee hacksaw out wi you when walking the dog or whatever lol it can be useful not that id do such a thing :whistling2:


----------



## jaaykidd (Nov 6, 2012)

kirky1980 said:


> yeshhhhh nailed it haha just try and get some thats far enough away from roads etc away from pollution and watch for dog shit aswell dont want that all over it lol it also helps maybe taking a wee hacksaw out wi you when walking the dog or whatever lol it can be useful not that id do such a thing :whistling2:


 Haha brilliant mate. I think I'll try find a load of lighting/heating gear in the classified sections here. Seems to be working out a lot cheaper.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaaykidd said:


> Haha brilliant mate. I think I'll try find a load of lighting/heating gear in the classified sections here. Seems to be working out a lot cheaper.


aye mate it does you should get something or try the facebook pages people are always selling spare equipment just make sure you but a brand new uv tube and you will be sorted


----------

